# Dana Serina



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

*Dana Sirena*

Dana Sirena Arriving Harwich 27/4/05


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

I think she was built in poland 2001 as GOLFO DEI DELFINI for Italian owners
but the affair was not concluded.


----------

